
Helping members who haven’t been watching cancel - tech234a
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/helping-members-who-havent-been-watching-cancel
======
tsar_nikolai
To me this seems like a cool ethical decision, but why would they do this? It
would seem that people who don't use resources but still monthly donate money
are ideal customers (from a financial standpoint)?

